# Froschlaich



## ems-jade (10. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Leute

haben gestern im Teich dieses Bündel
Froschlaich entdeckt.
Hoffe die Fische lassen ein bischen über.

Sonnige Grüße

Frank


----------



## axel (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Hallo Frank !

Ich drück die Daumen   Hab auch Laichschnüre an den Wasserpflanzen .
Mal sehen . Wärn dann auch meine ersten Qaulquappen im Teich 
Schöne Fotos 

Sonnige Grüße 
axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich*



axel schrieb:


> Hab auch Laichschnüre an den Wasserpflanzen .
> Mal sehen . Wärn dann auch meine ersten Qaulquappen im Teich
> Schöne Fotos



Hallo Frank,... Schnüre sind doch immer __ Kröten  oder nicht,..
und diese Ballen immer von Fröschen,..

oder kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen,..

Bei mir haben es (leider) auch erst nur die "Kröten getrieben"

mfG. Micha


----------



## axel (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Hallo Micha 

Du hast bestimmt Recht . Bei mir sind es Schnüre von Kröten .
Dann werden das bei Frank bestimmt Frösche .

lg
axel


----------



## ems-jade (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Hallo,

dass müßte Froschlaich sein.
Der "Ballen" treibt durch den Teich und setzt sich hin und wieder an
den Kanten fest. Die Fische zeigen zwar Interesse gehen aber nicht an den Laich. Werde berichten was in den nächsten Tagen passiert und weiterhin beobachten :smoki

Gruß Frank


----------



## ironice (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Habe beides in meinem Teich  Frosch und Krötenleich aber evtl. is des mein Eiweiß Problem naja des legt sich. Mache morgen mal Fotos meine Fischis wollen damit nich Spielen .....die Verstecken sich mehr unten als oben....... 
Glaube aber das die schon kurz vorm Schlüpfen stehen sieht zumindest so aus 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Kalle (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Hi,

kann mich dem ganzen hier anschließen. Habe Krötenlaich im Teich. Seltsamerweise __ Molche und Fische auch im Teich. Na dann hoffe ich mal dass sie wachsen ....


----------



## Lilongwe (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Ich hab noch nie Krötenlaich gesehen. Weiß nicht wie man ihn findet und wo... ich sehe immer erst irgendwann die großen schwarzen Krötenquappen. __ Kröten hab ich auch nicht gesehen. Einen __ Teichmolch hab ich auch schon gesichtet.

Bis Dann,

Michael


----------



## ems-jade (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Hallo,

habe jetzt einige Tage den Laichballen beobachtet.

Viele Kaulquappen haben den Laichballen verlassen und halten
sich unterm Ballen auf. Die noch im Laichballen sind, bewegen sich heftig und
scheinen auch bald den  Laichballen zu verlassen.

Wenn das Wetter weiterhin so sommerlich bleibt, wird das die Entwicklung der Kaulquappen 
bestimmt beschleunigen.

Bis dann

Frank


----------



## Xeal (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Hallo !
Ich habe auch 3 dicke Pakete Laich in meinem Tümpel gehabt, und obwohl es nochmal sehr kalt war und der Laich teilweise eingefroren war, habe ich Unmengen von Kaulquappen. 
Leider wird ein Großteil von den Fischen gefressen, was ich allerdings durch absperren des Tümpels versucht habe zu vermeiden 
Ein par kommen zwar trotzdem noch durch, aber ich will ja auch keine Froschplage und es ist ja mehr oder weniger natürlich, dass nur ein Teil überlebt.. 
Hier mal ein par Bilder 

Gruß und frohe Ostern,
Holger


----------



## ems-jade (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Hallo   

alle Kaulquappen haben den Laichballen verlassen und halten
sich in der Flachwasserzone auf. Was stark aufällt ist, dass der
Laichballen fast doppel so gross ist wie vor ein paar Tagen.:crazy

Es hat Spass gemacht sowas im Garten beobachten zu dürfen.
Nun sind wir gespannt wie sich alles weiter entwickelt.

Gruß Frank


----------

